
Why most people's next car will be a Tesla - hw
https://betterthansure.com/the-tesla-way-of-making-a-great-product-4e1928752de6
======
jacquesm
> By 2016, the no-compromise electric car became a reality when Tesla finally
> announced the Model 3. It became as much a no brainer as an iPhone. The
> alternative to a Model 3 is simply obsolete.

The hyperbole is strong here. Most people is > 50%, it will most definitely
not happen, the car arena can not be compared to the smartphone arena in any
way because smartphones did not exist in significant numbers.

Tesla is at best going to end up as a solid player once the replacement cycle
kicks in, until then they are super fragile and could just as easily die as
make it big.

Let's wait with calling out the milestones until they actually happen. For now
Nissan/Renault is actually the biggest seller of EVs.

------
CaptainKrunch
lemme fix that...most people's next car will be used (pre-owned) in the US
(and in Europe). Most likely it'll cost in the range of 6,000 to 16,000 USD
and will definitely not be a Tesla.

That said, I want my next car to be a Tesla...the masses don't have to money
to be included unfortunately.

------
eip
>Why most people's (in Palo Alto) next car will be a Tesla

FTFY

